# Yeah! Finally a Johann Nepomuk Hummel opera on CD -Mathilde von Guise



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello all,

Before I tell about the opera, first a general remark about classical CD prices. Nobody, not even in the shop in Rotterdam where I bought this CD, could explain me why there are such enormous differences in the price you have to pay for a CD. I understand that "appearance" and notes can give some added value, but this Hummel double cd, newly recorded, cost about 10 Euro's. Yes, probably the opera group did not get paid that much, but that does not explain why a similar product (double CD with an oratorio by Hummel, unknown performers too) cost 50 euros... Sometimes a cd with the SAME performance in a different jacket cost the double or triple than the other version. For costumers it's a strange world...

Anyway, I am very pleased with this cd! For years I hoped to hear some of Hummel's opera's (he composed a dozen or so) and now there is this performance (on authentic instuments) of "Maria von Guise" (composed 1810, revised 1821) on Brilliant classics. Actually a very fine newly recorded CD! I uploaded one track on youtube (in the past I asked Brilliant if I could upload tracks of their CD's on youtube, and I had their kind permission).






The merits of this opera lies in the fact that Hummel could very well adjust his instrumentation to the voices, in this respect, he even outshines his Italian colleagues of that period. Of course the "tunes" are not as memorable as Bellini or Rossini, but there is always a nice (rhythmic!) catch to his aria's, and an unruly edge in the music. I hope more of Hummel's opera's will appear on cd!

Rolf


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

otterhouse said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Before I tell about the opera, first a general remark about classical CD prices. Nobody, not even in the shop in Rotterdam where I bought this CD, could explain me why there are such enormous differences in the price you have to pay for a CD. I understand that "appearance" and notes can give some added value, but this Hummel double cd, newly recorded, cost about 10 Euro's. Yes, probably the opera group did not get paid that much, but that does not explain why a similar product (double CD with an oratorio by Hummel, unknown performers too) cost 50 euros... Sometimes a cd with the SAME performance in a different jacket cost the double or triple than the other version. For costumers it's a strange world...


Well, it's a feature of the capitalist free market. Things that are more in demand cost more than those that are more obscure. It probably has very little to do with production costs, and a lot to do with the law of offer-demand.


----------

